# Well Pump problems



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Today went to in-laws to attempt to fix well pump. I changed out the pressure switch and got the water back on.. But here my question.. After the tank filled up the pressure switch didn't cut off. do you think the control box could be bad as well. Everything is about 15 years ago. 

Wells are not my cup of tea.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I suspect that the line going to the pressure switch is full of crap. 

Test. Take a look at the contacts on the pressure switch. If they open when the cut out pressure is reached and the pump still runs, you have a wiring problem. The Motor control (capacitor unit) does not turn the pump on and off, the pressure switch does.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Pressure switch could be mis-adjusted and/or liquid end could have a clogged screen or the impellars are worn and wont reach 50-60 lbs.
2. With non conductive stick pry back contacts to make sure it shuts off otherwise wired wrong as above stated.
3. Double check 240 to the pump. One leg could cause weak run condition.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

stillaround said:


> 1. Pressure switch could be mis-adjusted and/or liquid end could have a clogged screen or the impellars are worn and wont reach 50-60 lbs.
> 2. With non conductive stick pry back contacts to make sure it shuts off otherwise wired wrong as above stated.
> 3. Double check 240 to the pump. One leg could cause weak run condition.


He said the pump will not shut off after reaching cut out pressure so it cant be plugged screens or worn impellers. Same for 240V at the pump.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Line to the switch is full of crap, or the diaphragm under the switch is clogged. 
Maybe even the switch is rusted or has corrosion on it making it hang. Another common mistake is that people fool with the adjustment screws throwing everything out of whack. Could also not be reaching the cut off pressure, just because the gauge says so dont mean its reading right.

My thoughts? replace the switch and gauge.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bill said:


> Line to the switch is full of crap, or the diaphragm under the switch is clogged.
> Maybe even the switch is rusted or has corrosion on it making it hang. Another common mistake is that people fool with the adjustment screws throwing everything out of whack. Could also not be reaching the cut off pressure, just because the gauge says so dont mean its reading right.
> 
> My thoughts? replace the switch and gauge.


He changed the pressure switch already. The line going to it is full of crap. See it twice a week on average. If it's anything else I will humbly apologize and beg forgivness


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

he said after the tank filled-no mention of pressure


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I stand by my diagnosis


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

New switch may be set higher than the pump can pump.

Or, as mentioned, line may be full of rust. Disassemble the nipples and tee or whatever and make sure they're clean. And check the bottom of the switch to make sure rust didn't get up in there.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

talked to the in-laws today and he informed me it's working like it's suppose to now.. ? He's been watching it the last couple of days since he's been off work this week..

Strange! but I can live with it...


----------

